# how much are these rims worth



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

hey guys im about to buy a set of 16x8 16x10 5x130pattern porsche rims in this design

not sure on an offset ill be looking at them tonite. anyone know offset on these rims?
what would be the right price on those, cz i dont want to get ripped off. TIA










_Modified by bronz at 9:39 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## Friar Tuck (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: how much are these rims worth (bronz)*

shouldn't you be getting this information from the seller?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Good luck fitting 10's on your car, and why are you posting in the Golf/Jetta 3 forums when you have an 01 A4? interesting...


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

they would go on 98 vr6gti. seller doesnt know whats et he said he had the rims laying around and decided to sell. so what would be fair price on them?


----------



## dangtz (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (bronz)*

not only are you gonna run 10 inch wheels, but adapters on top of that??
your not gonna get those bitches on








MAD POKE


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (bronz)*

like the other guy said a 16x10 is going to be pretty tough to put on a mk3. Depends alot on the overall condition that the wheels are currently in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

well well the seller said theyre all perfectly round and one of the rears has some curb rash. im not really familiar with mk3s.anyone running 16x10s here?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (bronz)*

It kinda doesnt sound like you know what your getting into. If you must have these wheels, buy them. If there are other wheels that you like more, it would be better to pursue those.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

its not for my car. its for my buddy. so nobody hasreally answered my question yet. what do u think the fair price is on them


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Ive seen these wheels go for around 400-650. My guess is that your buddy is going to need some major body work for that rear wheel. 
edit: Those prices I said were for the wheels only, in a decent condition.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

well i can pick them up tnite 


_Modified by bronz at 10:23 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Nice. For that price, I would defnitely get them, and then look for another pair of 16x8's for the rear.


----------



## dangtz (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

worst case, sell them for more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

ya i dont think mybuddy can lose anthing on this even if they dont fit.


----------



## dangtz (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (bronz)*

i think your "buddy" will be just fine


----------



## renob81 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (bronz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bronz* »_ya i dont think mybuddy can lose anthing on this even *though* they *wont* fit. 

fixed it for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by renob81 at 5:42 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## AlwaysDubbn (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (renob81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *renob81* »_
fixed it for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you fixed it wrong idiot.


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (AlwaysDubbn)*

ill bet you $50 they arent 16x10.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

pics tmrw


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (LedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LedJetta* »_ill bet you $50 they arent 16x10.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (LedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LedJetta* »_ill bet you $50 they arent 16x10.


did you come to that conclusion because the seller couldnt even find the ET or did you just throw that out there as your own assumption


----------



## Underpants (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (peoples_car)*

because they're 8" front, and 9" rear.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Underpants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Underpants* »_because they're 8" front, and 9" rear.
because they measured the front correctly and the rear incorrectly








it would be 7's and 9's or 8's and 10's, not 8's and 9's


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

im fairly certain those wheels only came in 7s and 8s. at least thats all ive ever seen.
phil your logic is **** as usual.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (LedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LedJetta* »_im fairly certain those wheels only came in 7s and 8s. at least thats all ive ever seen.
phil your logic is **** as usual. 

and you would be wrong.
http://www.wheelenhancement.co...id=31
my logic was on measuring one wheel correctly and measuring one wheel incorrectly, not the actual sizes.
stfu, k?


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*

you dont use logic phil, im over it.
those wheels you posted arent even the right ones.
http://www.wheelenhancement.co...id=30








and i dont see 10s listed for any of them. 
oh ****.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3747232


_Modified by LedJetta at 11:58 AM 3-21-2008_


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: how much are these rims worth (bronz)*

hey guys. 
ok so the seller posted the wrong pic of the wheels (the one i posted in my first post) also the wrong size. sorry guys that this lead to some misunderstanding. 
fronts: 16x7 et55 13.5lbs
rears: 16x9 et70 15.0lbs

we'r tryin to decide what finish to go with now


_Modified by bronz at 9:39 AM 3-23-2008_


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (LedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LedJetta* »_you dont use logic phil, im over it.
those wheels you posted arent even the right ones.
http://www.wheelenhancement.co...id=30

and i dont see 10s listed for any of them. 
oh ****.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3747232

_Modified by LedJetta at 11:58 AM 3-21-2008_

but i do see 6's.








and you still don't understand my point. go get a mach 3 razor, shave the beard off, and maybe you'll understand.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_
go get a mach 3 razor, shave the beard off, and maybe you'll understand.

Sweet comeback!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_
Sweet comeback! 

The bearded man from oregon chimes in. Twirls finger.


----------

